# I've Got Mail! - Crank Yankers - So Funny!!



## twister (Jul 5, 2002)

I've got mail and so does Special Ed

http://www.comedycentral.com/player...multimedia/cy/video/102/cy_specialed_102.html


Twister


----------



## xoot (Jul 5, 2002)

Uhhh... The link doesn't work.


----------



## twister (Jul 5, 2002)

Oops..  It's fixed now.  The only other problem is it uses REAL and you'll need to switch to classic or view ot on a PC.

Sorry
twister


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 5, 2002)

THAT IS THE MOST ANNOYING SEGMENT OF THAT SHOW THAT I'VE EVER SEEN!!!

sorry, but that damn segment has gotten so annoying because of the fact it's the only thing my friend has said since that episode aired...

again, sorry


----------

